# Handy hack



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Seen this guy driving the other day. Dont know if he was installing or taking to scraper. Either way I think he is a dumb a$$.


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

hey... he had yellow tape for safety.


----------



## BKPlumbing (May 30, 2012)

that is a cast iron tub. I wonder how they got it in their.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

If that wouldhave been a Buick from the 70's he could of hauled two of em at the same time and closed the trunk!:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Better than having it on the roof and holding it with hands!!


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I vote scrapper taking it to the yard to get some meth


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

He should have at least tied the trunk lid down. Every stop light it would smack they heck out of that tub as he took off at about 90 mph.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

mssp said:


> Seen this guy driving the other day. Dont know if he was installing or taking to scrapper. Either way I think he is a dumb a$$.


Fixed it for ya:


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Is that a Mississippi tag?:whistling2: Also wondering how he still has a rear bumper on the car after putting it in. Hey, maybe it was just Americast!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

mccmech said:


> Is that a Mississippi tag?:whistling2: Also wondering how he still has a rear bumper on the car after putting it in. Hey, maybe it was just Americast!


 the MS tags have lighthouses in the center of them. Unless it was an older pic then it might be

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

mccmech said:


> Is that a Mississippi tag?:whistling2: Also wondering how he still has a rear bumper on the car after putting it in. Hey, maybe it was just Americast!


Missouri. Sad to say this guy only was about 20min from my house.
Oh and thanks Futz


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

It's gonna be his pig trough


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

You guys are all whack. I take my bath tub with me everywhere I go.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> You guys are all whack. I take my bath tub with me everywhere I go.


I actually have family members who, if they could, would take the household toilet with them so they wouldn't have to use a public restroom. I'm feeling a "Homer" bucket on my next bathroom remodel of the house.:thumbsup:


----------

